# [SOLVED] Need a driver drop



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

Alright I know for a fact there is nothing wrong with my speakers or my sound card but it's taking me forever and I've downloaded 2 drivers that were corrupted when I used them. Can someone please give me an audio driver for Intel Integrated Audio ? I'm not sure the exact anything but It worked fine on my old hard drive and I just made a switch to two western digitals and the driver wasn't installed can someone please drop me a linky ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

you need to say what audio chip is in it


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

I donno how do I find out ?

I think the update 5.12 would work but the two linky's I got were broken links or corrupted files.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

if i posted 
i think the xyz23 update would work
you would would most likely be thinking what i am thinking with this
[I think the update 5.12 would work]
this will tell you what you have in the computer
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

this is it

Device Audio :	82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller

I'm looking for a driver for it now so if I find one I will re edit or dp


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#AC


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

thank you I'll see if it works in a sec, then edit the results


Results were ineffective invalid driver ..... I think as soon as it finished it rebooted. but there was a preemptive warning saying it might be incapable of working with XP.

Also, I downloaded Driver Detective and it says my 'ata' drive does not have a driver too

Intel 82801 ATA


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

Alright this is a fairly interesting problem

I tried to install that so much I went into Control Panel -> System -> Device Manager -> And tried it from there directly where I think it said Multimedia Audio player now it reads as
Realyek AC '97 And I can only try to reinstall the driver because it is a fatal install after it asks it might not be compatible with windows XP. 

Any help may I mind you this worked on my old hd


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

when you changed hard drives did you run your m/b setup disk


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

I don't know what that is so I would guess no. All I really did was get rid of my old hard drive and out in two new ones a 80 GB and a 250, the 250 being the maste I loaded it with 98 then XP the 80 GB I believe has 2000 on it. I got it from a friend who's comp just fried and he said he was going to use macs for a while. They're both 10 pin WD Caviars.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

you need to run the m/b setup when you format or change h/drives
if you don't have the disk you will find the drivers and utilities available in the download section,of your m/b makers download section for your m/board


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

I'm not sure how to do any of that. I ran a driver check and the only things with out of date drivers are, my sound,ATA storage controller, and my PCI bridge. Once I have the Realtek installed I get a fatal error everytime I reboot my computer and thusly I uninstalled it. what do I do with the m/b setup and how do I do it ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

the setup drivers are for what you have missing
you just d/l and run them
did the wizard say it was a realtek ac97
realtek is only one of a number of different ac97


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

Well it used to be called Multimedia Audio Device I think. Then when I installed the driver it said it was Realtek Ac97 (Just confirmed) And now when It rebooted my comp it says it detects new hard drive Realtek AC97 so when I tried to install it, it of course rebooted my comp. Now what're these setup drivers you're talking about and how do I get them. I'm running from firefox and the only update I'm not up with is IE . So I'm fairly up to date with Windows Updates and I'm dead certain I have SP2

P.S. I just looked in Audio Devices and it says Multimedia Audio player but when I click it it says Manufacturer : Realtek


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

try this one
http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Driver/motherboard_driver_audio_microsoft_bus.exe

intel chipset drivers
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1724


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

thank you very much for these I'm about to check them up and then of course I'll edit the results and just for 1 quick question the intel chipset, is it for vista ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

look at the listing on the download page


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

alright Igotta admit. I have no idea what to do with these lol. I extracted the first one and installed the second once (which seemed almost instantaneous)

I have no idea what to do with the intel chipset drivers and then the america giga byte thing I installed it it was like a split second and it said it was installed was it supposed to do something ? And what should I go into for the chipset I just see tons of files which I believe are labeled with abbreviatted languages (El=english, Kor= Korean)


EDIT: This is what happens when I go into the file labelled "El" and click install I'm also in the faile called Win2K_XP and there is a file in the folder with all the language folders that says "ASetup" Azalia Install MFC App.

DOUBLE EDIT: Alright EL is the greek language so I looekd a little bit and of course found 'US' so I just installed it. Now can I ask what does this really do ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

this one will be easier
http://www.opendrivers.com/freedown...tion-utility-8.2.0.1014-windows-download.html
it lets the chipset and windows shake hands and understand one another
the giga one was the ms uaa driver,some realtek drivers will not work until it has been installed


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

I think I've tried this before it might be a broken linky but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

quick tip should I install it it claims that I was about to install a version that's older than my current


nvm they both do nothing. Alright I think I might need to claarify something

I uninstalled my Audio drive because when I installed the driver it kept having fatal errors. Should I reinstall it and this will help it or what ?


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

I really don't lioke double posting but this will drag alot of attention.

I switched HD's to my old one which I can hear out of and I took this screen shot of my working Audio Driver










Have we been trying to load the wrong one ?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

download and install this:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

After you install it > open it > expand Computer > click on Summary > on the right, tell us what it says under Multimedia


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

Here I'll show instead of tell










The drive reads as Realtek AC97 all the time instead of that.

Device Description	Type
Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]	PCI


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

After you install it > open it > *expand Computer > click on Summary *> on the *right*, tell us what it says under Multimedia


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

says the same thing

Field	Value
Audio Adapter	Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

Give us a fully copy of what it says under Summary


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

here you go

Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	MARCELO-7CC3E36
User Name	Matty

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4, 1800 MHz (18 x 100)
Motherboard Name	Intel Rexburg D845GRG (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DIMM, Audio, Video)
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Brookdale-G i845G
System Memory	1024 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type	AMI (08/21/03)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 6200 (128 MB)
3D Accelerator	nVIDIA GeForce 6200 AGP
Monitor	Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (QAG063203558)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	WDC WD2500BB-00RDA0 (232 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive	LEXAR JD LIGHTNING II USB Device (956 MB, USB)
Optical Drive	HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8400B (40x/12x/40x CD-RW)
Optical Drive	MATSHITA DVD-ROM SR-8589 (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	238472 MB (184623 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	HID-compliant mouse

Network	
Network Adapter	Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter (192.168.2.101)

Peripherals	
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801DB ICH4 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device	Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter #2
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Mass Storage Device


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

Is your computer custom built or did you order it?


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

Semi-barebone, I ordered the mainframe and it included the sound card processor and motherboard. I put in the RAM,HD,disc drives, and VC myself.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

I hope this works, first uninstall the current sound card driver, restart your computer, after windows loads up and offers to install the driver, just click on CANCEL.

Then go to this webpage and download #4:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

Any luck?


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

I've tried it 3 times never going into safe mode and it is unsuccessful. IT claims there is no driver. I will try in safe and get back.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

do a system restore to before you started to install the drivers
then install the intel ones


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

Couple of questions:

1. Will that delete all my games (I'm a game ***** )

2. Is there any other way at all ?

3. What drivers should I install you gave me multiples ?

4. I'm not entirely sure how to do a restore, How would I do that.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

Then go to this webpage and *download #4 (Audio: AC 97 ADI*):*

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!


----------



## MattKirby (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

it worked. When I restored. I don't know what happened it asked if I wanted to install AC 97 and I said no and now I have sound YAY !


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

Good for you MattKirby, I honestly didn't think a System Restore would do the job (good work Dai).

Matt, do you want to do someting about that Ethernet Controller:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/solved-need-a-driver-drop-207697.html#post1243482


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need a driver drop*

if you do start a new thread for it


----------

